# New House



## dgflowers90 (Jul 1, 2012)

I finally got a house. Not to bad for being only 21.


----------



## mattech (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice, get some water and fertilizer on that grass soon.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats, and welcome the wonderful, and not so wonderful joys of home ownership.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats man, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats.  Off to a good start.

Hoss


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## riskyb (Jul 2, 2012)

congrats brother, bye they way whens the party...lol


----------



## kevincox (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats! Quite an accomplishment at your age


----------



## Redbow (Jul 5, 2012)

Very pretty place..I hope the dog houses I call them on the roof never leak. It can be a nightmare to fix,,just ask me ...I hate the darn things, and I am not being critical, we have two of them..Both of ours leaked after several years in our house..


----------



## dgflowers90 (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

congratulations! we are working towards one ourselves!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats on buying a home at a young age. Try your best to not use it as a bank and refi over and over...pay her down and in 8-10 years the diff. between your payoff and the market value is your equity, and it should be a decent amount if you wanted to move up in home there's your down payment.


----------

